

State of Connectivity: 2014 [pdf] - sajal83
https://fbnewsroomus.files.wordpress.com/2015/02/state-of-connectivity1.pdf

======
PaulHoule
Exotic underclass. No mention that companies like Verizon in the core would
rather sell expensive LTE rather than cheap fiber.

